# Usb pass trough



## sgfrdwllms (4 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour 
Je cherche à accéder à un mac avec un raspberry. 

Y a t’il un moyen de faire apparaître une clé usb connecté sur le pi sur le Mac ?


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas, du moins pas facilement, et pas avec n'importe quel modèle de RPi. Mais surtout : dans quel but ??


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Le but est d’avoir toujours accès à mon mac qui ce trouve au bureau alors que je me trouve à la maison. 
Je précise que c’est le même réseau local.


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

Ok... Ce n'est pas très clair comme explication   
Mais de toute façon, USB passtrough, accéder à distance, tout ça ce sont des problèmes de logiciel, pas de matériel.
Tu as essayé Teamviewer, par exemple ?


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

En gros faire du raspberry un this client pour ce connecter au Mac, 
Je sais pas trop comment l’expliquer mieux que ça. [emoji5]


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

C'est déjà un début  , tu as quel modèle de Pi ? Avec un écran, clavier et souris je pense ?


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Un 3b+ 
Oui avec clavier et souris son écran.


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

J'essayerais avec Teamviewer (la version complète pour Debian), ça devrait marcher.
Sinon il y a VNC qui peut aussi fonctionner avec un Mac, j'avais essayé il y a longtemps et c'était assez rustique


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Debian sur Mac ?


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

sgfrdwllms a dit:


> Debian sur Mac ?


 Debian sur Raspberry Pi


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Oups


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Mais avec TeamViewer on peu pas faire passer une clé usb direct sur le bureau du Mac ? Si ? 
C’est vraiment que je souhaite quelque chose de transparent pour quiconque l’utilise. 
J’ai pas envie que ma femme me dise, ça marche pas ton truc là !!!!!


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

Il faut copier les fichiers sur le bureau distant, et les ouvrir ensuite.


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Moins sympa ça. 

J’ai vu que sur Windows on pouvait le faire ça usbip ça s’appelle. J’aurai bien aimé une solution identique [emoji31]


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2020)

sgfrdwllms a dit:


> J’ai vu que sur Windows on pouvait le faire ça usbip ça s’appelle. J’aurai bien aimé une solution identique [emoji31]


Pas que Windows : "Also available on: Mac, Linux and Android"


----------



## sgfrdwllms (5 Octobre 2020)

Si tu peux m’envoyer le liens, je suis preneur. J’ai pas trouvé


----------



## sgfrdwllms (6 Octobre 2020)

[usbip-devel] OSX Client / Linux Server | The USB/IP Project
					






					sourceforge.net
				




C’est ça que tu as trouvé ?


----------



## ericse (6 Octobre 2020)

Oui, USBIPd est gratuit et inclus dans Debian : https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/usbip/usbip.8.en.html
Sinon en payant il y a : https://www.electronic.us/products/usb-over-ethernet/

Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit si simple à utiliser...


----------



## sgfrdwllms (17 Octobre 2020)

Je vas toujour essayer


----------

